# Leaked 480 benchmark.



## Drenlin (Mar 27, 2010)

Got this from another forum:



worshipme said:


> Hexus put their GTX 480 review up for a very short period, then pulled it. But not before someone nabbed all the graphs:


----------



## lubo4444 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice nice...


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

Let med add something even nicer..

*SLI*






*NOT SLI*


----------



## maroon1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Here are some more reviews for GTX 480/470
http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-470-480-review/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-480,2585.html
http://techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_480_Fermi/1.html
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1258/1/
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews.php?reviewid=950&pageid=1


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

I just ordered Gainward GTX 480 ^^

450 dollars in america..

690 dollars in Norway.. NOW This was something i talked about earlier !


----------



## lubo4444 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> I just ordered Gainward GTX 480 ^^
> 
> 450 dollars in america..
> 
> 690 dollars in Norway.. NOW This was something i talked about earlier !



Wow i thought it might be more expensive there but i thought maybe $50-100 max but $240? That's insane.


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

lubo4444 said:


> Wow i thought it might be more expensive there but i thought maybe $50-100 max but $240? That's insane.



Welcome to noway.. that's all i can say..


----------



## Gabe63 (Mar 27, 2010)

Alright, I can't wait to buy one! Not sure I will notice any real diff form my 5870 but I do want 1 rig with nvidia for games that work better on their cards.


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

Gabe63 said:


> Alright, I can't wait to buy one! Not sure I will notice any real diff form my 5870 but I do want 1 rig with nvidia for games that work better on their cards.



Yea, especially in metro 2033 and the upcoming crysis / heavy tesselation games. Also dirt 2.. I buy one now, and another one in maybe 3-4 months or so.


----------



## JLuchinski (Mar 27, 2010)

Yay! Another tug-o-war thread that will go on and on. Those are some crazy stats, I think I'll sit on the sidelines and wait this one out, I'm not particular to either brand. Let's hear it for prices dropping!


----------



## Gabe63 (Mar 27, 2010)

I just read soem of the reviews. Will still buy the card but 94 c on Crysis compared to 77 c for the 5870! I am still happy there is competition. I do wonder what AMD has up their sleves? They have to be preparing for this. I read they will have a 2gig 5870 out soon, I wonder if they will have a 5890?

I was just at my local stores and they all have the GTX275 AND 260 back in stock. I figured that was because the nvidia partners gave up on any new card and needed sales, I was surprised to see this thread. I was considering the BFG GTX 275 OC just because it is $219 locally right now. Don't need one I just like new stuff also. I did buy a BLU-RAY player today for the comp... Wonder if I will use it.


----------



## Shane (Mar 27, 2010)

What is it with nvidia and their wierd memory sizes on their cards?

GTX 295 =1792Mb
480= 1536mb

Why dont they just shove 2gb in?..


----------



## JLuchinski (Mar 27, 2010)

Well ATI better have something. Like buy one get one free 5870's? Jokes. But this is getting to be really interesting. May Nividia and ATI join forces and become NvidiATI? Muwahahah...


----------



## Gooberman (Mar 27, 2010)

then prices would be like $1000+ no Muwahahah... for that


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> What is it with nvidia and their wierd memory sizes on their cards?
> 
> GTX 295 =1792Mb
> 480= 1536mb
> ...



You forgot something very important.. GTX 480 use GDDR 5 Ram. GTX 295 use GDDR 3... GDDR 5 is much faster, performs better and lower amount is still much better than 295 by a lot..


----------



## Matthew1990 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> You forgot something very important.. GTX 480 use GDDR 5 Ram. GTX 295 use GDDR 3... GDDR 5 is much faster, performs better and lower amount is still much better than 295 by a lot..



I am really impressed by your knowledge, you secretly work for nVidia or soemthing???....

I am actually suprised by the prices in UK, 300 quid for 470, not bad. Let's hope the 5850 will go doooowwwwnnnn so I can get it


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

Matthew1990 said:


> I am really impressed by your knowledge, you secretly work for nVidia or soemthing???....
> 
> I am actually suprised by the prices in UK, 300 quid for 470, not bad. Let's hope the 5850 will go doooowwwwnnnn so I can get it



I'm 17 years old and clean my room to earn enough cash to buy new hardware because i'm a spoiled son of a ****  .. My dream is to work with GPU's. Working with Nvidia would fulfill that dream..

450 dollars in america..

690 dollars in Norway.. <-- that's why i've cleaned my room a lot lately  i've ordered one EVGA gtx 480  (chose gainward at first but changed my mind) I'll buy a second one in 3-4 months. and i'll use one of my 275's as dedicated Physix. 

^^


----------



## Matthew1990 (Mar 27, 2010)

OK. You can stop showing off now. That really shows us your age. 

About being a spoiled kid, you are 100% right.

Anyone know the POWA! requirements for those bad boys? 470 and 480


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

Matthew1990 said:


> OK. You can stop showing off now. That really shows us your age.
> 
> About being a spoiled kid, you are 100% right.
> 
> Anyone know the POWA! requirements for those bad boys? 470 and 480



GTX 480: Minimum System Power Requirement (W) 600
GTX 470: Minimum System Power Requirement (W) 550

You can read all about it here:

http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/GTX_400_uk.html

Also, i'm the only one who have the right to insult myself. How would you like it if i personally insulted you? ^^ just keep that in mind for future discussion with others..

I'm being ethnocentric in this forum because this is a computer forum after all.. i like to compare myself with others so i can learn and gain more knowledge.. I know that it can very often be misinterpretated as egocentricity..


----------



## linkin (Mar 27, 2010)

Nvidia and ati mark up the power rating because 75% of PC's they get shoved in have generic no name, made in china power supplies that shouldn't be trusted with a light bulb.

Also Ryeong, you have the same attitude/mentality as my norwegian friend at school  and he's also spoiled.


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

linkin said:


> Nvidia and ati mark up the power rating because 75% of PC's they get shoved in have generic no anme, made in china power supplies that i wouldn't trust with a lightbulb.



Yea, well. I doubt you need 1200 W for two. i think even 700 will be able to power two, or 750. 

They said the req for 275 was 500 or so.. i have two, and everything.. cpu, gpu etc is overclocked. i use like 600w (varies) or so at MAX of my 950w psu.


----------



## linkin (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah the 550w and 600w means for the whole system anyway, that's where a lot of people get confused.


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

linkin said:


> Yeah the 550w and 600w means for the whole system anyway, that's where a lot of people get confused.



Yea, that's exactly what i did. Shame no one simplify that for new users..


----------



## ScOuT (Mar 27, 2010)

Game benchmarks mean nothing...I wanna see Folding benchmarks You know it will run games games just fine and will only get better with new driver releases coming in the future. 

It is expensive...might not be the best PRICEERFORMANCE ratio card on the market


----------



## linkin (Mar 27, 2010)

ScOuT said:


> Game benchmarks mean nothing...I wanna see Folding benchmarks You know it will run games games just fine and will only get better with new driver releases coming in the future.
> 
> It is expensive...might not be the best PRICEERFORMANCE ratio card on the market



yeah, looks more like price to smiley ratio if you ask me


----------



## ScOuT (Mar 27, 2010)

If this thing could pull 15,000 to 20,000 PPD...I will buy one!


----------



## just a noob (Mar 27, 2010)

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2010/03/27/nvidia-geforce-gtx-480-1-5gb-review/5 according to this, fermi basically ties with the 5870 in every game, and gets its ass handed to it by the 5970
edit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130551&cm_re=fermi-_-14-130-551-_-Product may well be my next purchase, depending on how the waterblocks look


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

just a noob said:


> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2010/03/27/nvidia-geforce-gtx-480-1-5gb-review/5 according to this, fermi basically ties with the 5870 in every game, and gets its ass handed to it by the 5970
> edit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130551&cm_re=fermi-_-14-130-551-_-Product may well be my next purchase, depending on how the waterblocks look



*SLI*






*NOT SLI*











..

Keep in mind that Ati released a Driver that increased their performance by 20% some months ago.. Now, let nvidia release their drivers maybe? No drivers has been released at all which usually leads to a terrible performance. I can guarantee a 20% over 5870 with new drivers.. in fact i can make a bet on that.


----------



## just a noob (Mar 27, 2010)

So, since when has nvidia been able to get nearly 100% gains with sli?


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 27, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> *SLI*
> 
> 
> ..
> ...



Drivers arent going to increase the performance by much, nVidia has fallen behind and maybe next time they will learn not just to add a bunch of shaders to the core. And even if it does by some miracle beat the 5870 by 20%, the 5870's TDP is far lower.


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Drivers arent going to increase the performance by much, nVidia has fallen behind and maybe next time they will learn not just to add a bunch of shaders to the core. And even if it does by some miracle beat the 5870 by 20%, the 5870's TDP is far lower.



Most benches shows performance over 5870 so what are you talking about?


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 27, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> Most benches shows performance over 5870 so what are you talking about?


Most benches show them about equal with ATI ahead in a few and Nvidia ahead in a few. Also, the TDP is insane, and the performance per watt is horrible. The cards draw more power than a 5970, which is a twin GPU card.

Performance isnt what always makes you king in the world of gpu's and cpu's, case and point, intel was still the largest cpu manufacturer when the P4 netburst architecture was totally obliterated by AMD's athlons.


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Most benches show them about equal with ATI ahead in a few and Nvidia ahead in a few. Also, the TDP is insane, and the performance per watt is horrible. The cards draw more power than a 5970, which is a twin GPU card.
> 
> Performance isnt what always makes you king in the world of gpu's and cpu's, case and point, intel was still the largest cpu manufacturer when the P4 netburst architecture was totally obliterated by AMD's athlons.



*Here are some damn facts with sources*
















Source:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/30297-nvidia-geforce-gtx-480-review-20.html











Source:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/30297-nvidia-geforce-gtx-480-review-15.html

Here are some beches showing that 480 equals pretty much HD 5970 from overclockers club a highly respected site.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_gtx480/9.htm






source:

http://www.techspot.com/review/263-nvidia-geforce-gtx-480/page12.html






http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/pc-components/graphics-cards/nvidia-geforce-gtx-480-679629/review?artc_pg=4

These are all from the most respected sites on the internet.. and i could keep on going for ages..


----------



## just a noob (Mar 27, 2010)

I wouldn't piss off the senior members if I was you, and is that 10% performance gain really worth the extra $130 dollars over the 5870?


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

just a noob said:


> I wouldn't piss off the senior members if I was you, and is that 10% performance gain really worth the extra $130 dollars over the 5870?



Piss off? i think it's very lame to enter a thread and go all "480 lost.." without sources. 

There are some, and i can add 100000 more from other games.

And yes the price is worth it.

here:

[YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/58GZRdlEWpU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/58GZRdlEWpU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## just a noob (Mar 27, 2010)

show me all 10000, and you will win one internets


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

just a noob said:


> show me all 10000, and you will win one internets



I wait for somone to oppose me, then i will reply with facts. That's how i do things. If i disgree i find facts and i don't make them up. I'll use every fact i can to prove my statement...

I'll just wait for the Ati fanboys and everyone else to come and i'll find benches done by professional reviewers.


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 27, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> I wait for somone to oppose me, then i will reply with facts. That's how i do things. If i disgree i find facts and i don't make them up. I'll use every fact i can to prove my statement...
> 
> I'll just wait for the Ati fanboys and everyone else to come and i'll find benches done by professional reviewers.



Like i said earlier, winning and losing is not only about the benchmarks. nVidia has a card that costs far more for little performance gain, and creates more heat than the 5970 and also draws more power than the 5970. Nobody is making up facts, look at any review out there that includes power consumption. Even on the EVGA forums, many people feel the GTX480 is not a worthwhile investment over the 5870.

Not to mention, look at vantage scores for the cards. Nobody who buys cards for benching in 3dmark and such is going to buy a card that already creates enormous amounts of heat and at stock has lower scores than a 5870.


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Like i said earlier, winning and losing is not only about the benchmarks. nVidia has a card that costs far more for little performance gain, and creates more heat than the 5970 and also draws more power than the 5970. Nobody is making up facts, look at any review out there that includes power consumption. *[1]Even on the EVGA forums, many people feel the GTX480 is not a worthwhile investment over the 5870.*



yes, yes. But let's not conclude here mate.. There are several things one should take into consideration. All the extra features, and the fact that it just released etc. Prices will drop, but i wont wait.

450 dollars is not bad for Americans... 700 here in Norway but that's only 75 dollars more than 5870 (here in Norway), that's not bad at all.

[1] they don't care for Physix, has a low budget and dont want 3D nor cuda.. then that's just a preference..


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 27, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> yes, yes. But let's not conclude here mate.. There are several things one should take into consideration. All the extra features, and the fact that it just released etc. Prices will drop, but i wont wait.
> 
> 450 dollars is not bad for Americans... 700 here in Norway but that's only 75 dollars more than 5870 (here in Norway), that's not bad at all.



MSRP is $499, not $450... The 5870 is only $379 msrp. The extra features are not things that most gamers or benchers will use, and it was "just released" will not decrease the power consumption. 
http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=015-P3-1480-AR&family=GeForce 400 Series Family


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> MSRP is $499, not $450... The 5870 is only $379 msrp. The extra features are not things that most gamers or benchers will use, and it was "just released" will not decrease the power consumption.
> http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=015-P3-1480-AR&family=GeForce 400 Series Family



Microsoft DirectX 11 support
DirectX 11 GPU with Shader Model 5.0 support designed for ultra high performance in the new API’s key graphics feature, GPU-accelerated tessellation.

NVIDIA CUDA technology
CUDA technology unlocks the power of the GPU’s processor cores to accelerate the most demanding tasks such as video transcoding, physics simulation, ray tracing, and more, delivering incredible performance improvements over traditional CPUs.

NVIDIA PhysX technology
Full support for NVIDIA PhysX technology, enabling a totally new class of physical gaming interaction for a more dynamic and realistic experience with GeForce.

NVIDIA SLI Ready
Industry leading 3-way NVIDIA SLI technology offers amazing performance scaling by implementing AFR (Alternate-Frame-Rendering) for the world's premier gaming solution under Windows 7 with solid, state-of-the-art-drivers.

NVIDIA 3D Vision Surround Ready
Expand your games across three displays in full stereoscopic 3D for the ultimate “inside the game” experience with the power of NVIDIA 3D Vision and SLI technologies. NVIDIA® Surround™ also supports triple screen gaming with non-stereo displays.

NVIDIA PureVideo HD technology
The combination of high-definition video decode acceleration and post-processing that delivers unprecedented picture clarity, smooth video, accurate color, and precise image scaling for movies and video.

PCI Express 2.0 support
Designed for the new PCI Express 2.0 bus architecture offering the highest data transfer speeds for the most bandwidth-hungry games and 3D applications, while maintaining backwards compatibility with existing PCI Express motherboards for the broadest support.

Two dual-link DVI-I connectors
Able to drive industry’s largest and highest resolution flat-panel displays up to 2560x1600 and with support for High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection (HDCP).

One mini-HDMI 1.3a connector
Fully integrated support for HDMI 1.3a including xvYCC, Deep color and 7.1 digital surround sound.

Dual-link HDCP-Capable .-.

AND Realtime- RAY tracing

*
It's just worth it with all that.. People forget this.. which is sad.. especially considerig the developers who actually try to make something new and original.. People only see whats on the outside, but forget whats on the inside..*


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 27, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> Microsoft DirectX 11 support
> DirectX 11 GPU with Shader Model 5.0 support designed for ultra high performance in the new API’s key graphics feature, GPU-accelerated tessellation.
> 
> NVIDIA CUDA technology
> ...


 Lets see here:

DirectX11: Ati 5 Series has it
Cuda: One of the few reasons to go with nvidia for now...Ati has stuff working for the future though
Physx: Not very many games support it
SLI: Crossfire.... and unlike nvidia, where the GTX470 can do 3 and GTX480 can do 4 way, the 5850 and 5870 can both do 4 way
3dVision: Nothing but a gimmick, ive used it and have talked to the guy who won a 3dVision pack from evga awhile back. 3rd party support for 3dvision sort of stuff is already out there anyhow, such as iz3d. Also, Ati is working on something similar
PurevideoHD: Not very useful....
Two dual-link DVI-I connectors: Any modern card has this, even my 2 generation old 9800gtx
One mini-HDMI 1.3a connector: Again, Any modern card will support this
Dual-link HDCP-Capable: Yet again....any modern card
Realtime Raytracing: Currently, not very useful for gaming

Not to mention, Ati has things such as Eyefinity that nvidia doesnt.

Before you try to peg me as a fanboy, i am an objective person, i hate fanboys and feel that brand loyalty has absolutely no place in the PC hardware sector. Also, i am currently using an nvidia card...


----------



## Shane (Mar 27, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> You forgot something very important.. GTX 480 use GDDR 5 Ram. GTX 295 use GDDR 3... GDDR 5 is much faster, performs better and lower amount is still much better than 295 by a lot..



hmm....i already know GDDR5 is faster that GDDR3...,....what you said didnt answer my question to why nvidia sometimes uses wierd memory sizes on their cards...why dont they just round ito ff to the nearest GB?

whats the point in...

GTX 295 =1792Mb
480= 1536mb

JUST SHOVE IN 2GB nvidia!!!!!!!!
and it cant be to keep costs down....nvidia are always more expensive!


----------



## mx344 (Mar 27, 2010)

> Also, i'm the only one who have the right to insult myself. How would you like it if i personally insulted you? ^^ just keep that in mind for future discussion with others..


oo brother...


^^id also like to know that info too, nev.


----------



## Gooberman (Mar 27, 2010)

1024+512(like ram xD) = 1536 so it's like 1.5GB  not really that weird =]


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 27, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> hmm....i already know GDDR5 is faster that GDDR3...,....what you said didnt answer my question to why nvidia sometimes uses wierd memory sizes on their cards...why dont they just round ito ff to the nearest GB?
> 
> whats the point in...
> 
> ...


Because of the size of the memory chips that are used, memory isnt cheap. and the GTX295 actually only has 896mb technically, as its 1792mb total, and in SLI memory does not just "add up".


----------



## mx344 (Mar 27, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> 1024+512(like ram xD) = 1536 so it's like 1.5GB  not really that weird =]



WOW! never thought of it that way  haha thats cool


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Lets see here:
> 
> DirectX11: Ati 5 Series has it
> Cuda: One of the few reasons to go with nvidia for now...Ati has stuff working for the future though
> ...



I know you use Nvidia hardware. i was not referring to you, because i will never jundge anyone on this forum. I was just speaking about "the" fanboys, not you..

*"Physx: Not very many games support it"*

Judging by what nvidia presented with the Hair demo, water demo etc. This is something the developers surely will use in games from now on. They have complained on how difficult it is to render hair. Now, you can't have that high hair detail with Physix in games today.. but, you can lower the amount of hair being rendered and have very nice hair movement totally uniqe that no other gpu than 4xx can do/handle..

Physix is very useful and we will see more of it.
*
"Ati is working on something similar"*

Ah, damn.. ATi is going to copy from Nvidia again! ..Oh Well, not unexpected it's not their first time..


----------



## just a noob (Mar 27, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> I know you use Nvidia hardware. i was not referring to you, because i will never jundge anyone on this forum. I was just speaking about "the" fanboys, not you..
> 
> *"Physx: Not very many games support it"*
> 
> ...



No, the only reason why games use physx, is because they get kickbacks from nvidia


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 27, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> I know you use Nvidia hardware. i was not referring to you, because i will never jundge anyone on this forum. I was just speaking about "the" fanboys, not you..
> 
> *"Physx: Not very many games support it"*
> 
> ...


 Actually nVidia copied iz3d in the first place. Physx has been available since the 8 series cards, and it still has not taken off into the mainstream games.


----------



## Gabe63 (Mar 27, 2010)

I am still excited there is competition. But from a nuetral perspective when I see the 480 run at 94 degrees, fan twice as loud, and a massive heat sink it makes you wonder if they just overclocked the 470 (with more ram) as far as it would go so it could "win". 

I dont care that it uses more power, I am concerned that it runs so hot and is so loud. I do want an nvidia card, I am wondering if the 470 wont be the better buy?


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 27, 2010)

Gabe63 said:


> I am still excited there is competition. But from a nuetral perspective when I see the 480 run at 94 degrees, fan twice as loud, and a massive heat sink it makes you wonder if they just overclocked the 470 (with more ram) as far as it would go so it could "win".
> 
> I dont care that it uses more power, I am concerned that it runs so hot and is so loud. I do want an nvidia card, I am wondering if the 470 wont be the better buy?


 The 470 is the same exact GPU as the 480, just with one set of shaders disabled and less memory.


----------



## Gabe63 (Mar 27, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> The 470 is the same exact GPU as the 480, just with one set of shaders disabled and less memory.



Thanks, good info!


----------



## Shane (Mar 27, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> The 470 is the same exact GPU as the 480, just with one set of shaders disabled and less memory.



Could the locked shader be Un-locked somehow with a flash?


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 27, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Could the locked shader be Un-locked somehow with a flash?


No, the unused SM's are laser cut.There is one SM cut on the GTX480, and two SM's cut on the GTX470. Nvidia has been doing this with their cards for a long time, eg- the 8800gt was an 8800gts with one shader cluster disabled. This may be due to heat, or possibly the actual yeilds being poor that in order to improve yields they can just disable an entire SM(similar to why on the PS3 only 7 units are enabled, one is disabled to account for bad cores).

(The GTX470 also has only a 320bit memory bandwidth vs 384bit on the GTX480)


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Actually nVidia copied iz3d in the first place. Physx has been available since the 8 series cards, and it still has not taken off into the mainstream games.



[With a lot of emotions] - The Physix in the 8 series to the 200 series was never anything special. sure it was unique.. But, the Physix GTX 470/480 is delivering a revolution in the history of gaming! Is anyone aware of this? Check the hair demo!! that's the future graphics. ONLY with Physix! And the ray tracing! Sure, ray tracing has been around.. but never for some real realtime rendering. Which is also for the future. But look, Nvidia can do that.. ATi can't.. ATi has 5970 with higher FPS but that's all! Nothing unique about the card.. Nothing special.. Nothing new (exept DX11 and eyefinity).. Is that really everything they can achieve? Nvidia is making a revolution in gaming whilst ATi has higher fps and can't.. 

It just.. it saddens me that people dont see whats on the inside, beyond. Even with 5970's higher fps and with 480's high temps. I'll say Nvidia won this round and deserve more than ever before for making a revolution in gaming and possibilities for future gaming as well.

I can have 5970 if i want.. i can have two.. But, i can also have GTX 480.. or two.. or three.. So, fps doesn't really matter now if you consider that you can run everything with more than 60 fps what so ever if you sli the card or get another 5970. That's why Nvidia wins. They have made something original and unique with their old Physix and technology. 

People only tend to see what they like to see. I just realised this now.. I've been blinded and i was almost going to choose 5970. I'm glad i figured this out..

*Physix mixed with Hardware tesselation..
*
Hair, look... it's.. it's amazing..

[YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xrb8PSpkhkQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xrb8PSpkhkQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]

Water demo.. amazing..

[YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EfrSaIY0YQA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EfrSaIY0YQA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Aastii (Mar 27, 2010)

the hair looks incredible...but why can't the ATi cards do that too, or can they but nvidia are making out like it is a super duper nvidia thing  ?


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

Aastii said:


> the hair looks incredible...but why can't the ATi cards do that too, or can they but nvidia are making out like it is a super duper nvidia thing  ?



Look how bad 5970 does in heavy tesselation.. GTX 480 beats 5970 under heavy tesselation in heaven. So no. This is really only for Nvidia. Thanks to Cuda, physix etc.. If 5970 could in any way do this, they would probably be hiting 7 fps anyways.

5970 is a nice card. Just not a good GPU-choice for more than the average tesselation..


----------



## just a noob (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm waiting for Larabee


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 27, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> Look how bad 5970 does in heavy tesselation.. GTX 480 beats 5970 under heavy tesselation in heaven. So no. This is really only for Nvidia. Thanks to Cuda, physix etc.. If 5970 could in any way do this, they would probably be hiting 7 fps anyways.
> 
> 5970 is a nice card. Just not a good GPU-choice for more than the average tesselation..


Tessellation is not because of Cuda and Physx, CUDA is just a GPGPU technology. And again, since none of those features are being used in games right now, its nothing "revoloutionary". In fact, ati gpu's could probably beat nvidia cards in tessellation if there was something along the lines of Physx for the cards(which as of now there isnt, but it wouldnt be hard to implement via software).

Personally....i'll probably go for a 5870. why? It benches better in 3dmark(especially if i get it under some dice....:evilgrin: ) and overall is much better value for money.


----------



## Gabe63 (Mar 27, 2010)

You should read this article.
http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3783&p=1

Basically the point is no current game will take advantage of the extra tessellation. 

This is a quote,
"But with that said, NVIDIA having a more powerful tessellator doesn’t mean much on its own. Tessellation is wholly dependent on game developers to make use of it and to empower users to adjust the tessellation levels. Currently every DX11 game using tessellation uses a fixed amount of it, so NVIDIA’s extra tessellation abilities are going unused. This doesn’t mean that tessellation will always be used like this, but it means things have to change, and counting on change is a risky thing."

Reyeon, your quote "It just.. it saddens me that people dont see whats on the inside, beyond. Even with 5970's higher fps and with 480's high temps. I'll say Nvidia won this round and deserve more than ever before for making a revolution in gaming and possibilities for future gaming as well."

PFS and high temps are valid thoughts. Consumers are winning this round and it only happened because AMD pushed the envelope so far with the 5000 cards. I will buy a 470 or 480 but I do not see this as a game changer, I just like options and both look to have strong points.


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 27, 2010)

Gabe63 said:


> You should read this article.
> http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3783&p=1
> 
> Basically the point is no current game will take advantage of the extra tessellation.
> ...



When the summer comes, i can promise that there will be more games with the extra tesselation.. I'm without doubt.

*I just want to let everybody know that i'm taking a minor break for a while. All this thinking, replying, comparing etc etc is ruining my mind. I currently have vecation and i'll take advantage of that and use it.. I felt great yesterday. Now im 100% totally exhausted.. Have a nice day*


----------



## Aastii (Mar 27, 2010)

Gabe63 said:


> You should read this article.
> http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3783&p=1
> 
> Basically the point is no current game will take advantage of the extra tessellation.
> ...



Yea I agree with the games staying without, they will cut off a big chunk of the market beacuse those with ATi cards won't be able to fully utilise the game (apparently ) and because to do so would, as you say, mean change and change in any industry is a huge risk



Ryeong said:


> When the summer comes, i can promise that there will be more games with the extra tesselation.. I'm without doubt.
> 
> *I just want to let everybody know that i'm taking a minor break for a while. All this thinking, replying, comparing etc etc is ruining my mind. I currently have vecation and i'll take advantage of that and use it.. I felt great yesterday. Now im 100% totally exhausted.. Have a nice day*



finger cramp


----------



## just a noob (Mar 28, 2010)

My god, gtx 480 sli draws close to 600 watts at the wall under load, but that's not it! it also makes your ears bleed:
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/03/26/nvidia_fermi_gtx_470_480_sli_review/7


----------



## Shane (Mar 28, 2010)

just a noob said:


> My god, gtx 480 sli draws close to 600 watts at the wall under load, but that's not it! it also makes your ears bleed:
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/03/26/nvidia_fermi_gtx_470_480_sli_review/7



.....damn hate to see the guys electric bill who has 480s in SLI 

Thankfully,according to Toms Hardware my 4890 only draws 178W idle and 285w Full load.


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> .....damn hate to see the guys electric bill who has 480s in SLI
> 
> Thankfully,according to Toms Hardware my 4890 only draws 178W idle and 285w Full load.


What??? It should only draw ~50 watts idle. Or is that whole system?

So, in summary the GF100 is a massive failure for the average consumer. Ridiculous power consumption and heat. High pricing. Not a real advantage in games over the Radeon 5000 series. We waited 6 months... for *that*?


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 28, 2010)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> What??? It should only draw ~50 watts idle. Or is that whole system?
> 
> So, in summary the GF100 is a massive failure for the average consumer. Ridiculous power consumption and heat. High pricing. Not a real advantage in games over the Radeon 5000 series. We waited 6 months... for *that*?



TH figures sound like whole system, [h]ocp sounds like its for the cards only.


----------



## memory (Mar 28, 2010)

I seen a chart on another forum that says the GTX480 in SLI will use 851 watts, yikes.


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 28, 2010)

memory said:


> I seen a chart on another forum that says the GTX480 in SLI will use 851 watts, yikes.



Maybe total system, the cards themselves though arent going to draw that.


----------



## memory (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes that is total system.  5870's in CF uses 598 watts and the GTX480 in SLI uses 851 watts.  That is a pretty big difference.


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 28, 2010)

memory said:


> Yes that is total system.  5870's in CF uses 598 watts and the GTX480 in SLI uses 851 watts.  That is a pretty big difference.



Yup, but you should know by now nvidia doesnt know how to make power effecient designs

The GTX295 and 5970 are both dual GPU cards, and both draw less power than a single GTX480. Performance/watt/price on this card is horrible.


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 28, 2010)

GTX 480 receives OCC-Gold award for the best Single GPU

_Price is not listen under cons because this card is in fact underpriced if you consider all the extra features._

Source:

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_gtx480/16.htm

Conclusion:

When you get right down to it the GTX 480 offers up better performance than the HD 5870. That's the expectation the world had for this card. *In 44 out of 48 tests* run the GTX 480 delivered a higher level of performance, a pretty stout performance. In the four tests that it did not outright win, two showed performance equal to the HD 5870 and the two it lost were not by a large margin. With those kind of performance results I have to say that NVIDIA delivered a card that did what it was meant to do, deliver a higher level of performance. This was more evident in the newer games and DirectX 11 game and benchmark results where the GTX 480 cleaned house. The scoring in the Unigine 2.0 benchmark shows the strengths of the Fermi architecture with scores from the GTX 480 finishing almost 100% higher than the results of the comparison HD 5870 when the extreme tessellation preset is chosen. Metro 2033 testing showed that the performance in the Unigine testing was no fluke. The tesselation performance is a result of the all new Polymorph Tesselation engines that reside in each GPU cluster.  Much of the early talk about the Fermi third generation Streaming Multiprocessor architecture was geared toward GPU computing, but make no mistake, this is a video card built for gaming as shown by the results. However, there is so much more that this card can be used for besides gaming; there are an abundance of GPU accelerated applications to make your life easier, such as Badaboom, Vreveal, WinZip, Photoshop and more. For those into the distributed computing scene there is a client that takes advantage of the massive parallel architecture to really push your contributions higher to hopefully help find a cure for some really heinous diseases. NVIDIA's stereoscopic 3D Vision system is not new to the market but supporting it over three monitors is a whole new way to enjoy this technology. When running with three monitors you have what is called 3D Vision Surround. If you don't want to use NVIDIA's 3D Vision system
you still can enjoy a surround experience with GT 200 and higher based video cards. The downside is that to run the surround setup you need to run two cards in SLI. If you are going this route you still have the monitor purchase but you just need two cards to really have the horsepower to drive the 746 million pixels per second in a 3DSurround setup. That does add to the cost but really, if you are going that way you have some cash to get there. Pricing is expected to be in the $499 range, or about 50 to 80 dollars more than ATI's HD 5870. Steep but the price point is going to be expected and puts NVIDIA at a point where ATI may not cut prices, making this a bad situation for consumers. Time will tell though.

When it came time to overclock the GTX 480 I was able to get a decent clock speed increase out of the card that showed nice increases in gaming scores across the board. There weren't any utilities already out but EVGA will have its Precision overclocking tool available that gives you the ability to push the clock speeds on the GTX 480. The clock speeds I reached amount to a 15% increase in the Core/Shader speed, from 1401MHz to 1608MHz, and an 11.5% increase on the memory clock speeds, from 1848MHz to 2115MHz. However, to reach this level of performance you need to make sure you have at least a 600 watt power supply with a native 6 and 8-pin PCI-E power connector. Max power consumption for the board is rated at 250 watts. I only saw close to that number while overclocked, with a total system consumption of 451 watts. At idle, the system consumes 206 watts. At stock speeds, the power consumption was about 25 watts lower at 424 watts. The cooling solution
used on the GTX 480 looks pretty stout but with fan speeds left at auto the card heats up fast. I saw temperatures over 100 degrees Celsius using Furmark with the fan speeds on auto. Bump the fan speed to 100% and you get temperatures in the mid 60C range. However, you do have a noise penalty when doing this. At a fan speed of 70% I found a good solid balance between noise and temperatures. 80 Celsius is where the temperature peaked in my well ventilated Stacker 810 case. This put me a good 25 Celsius away from the maximum safe temperature. Just make sure your case is well ventilated or you may see the temperatures of the other components in the system increase and cause you other heat related concerns. Cooling those three billion transistors and 480 cores is gonna take some work.

ATI has filled its product stack from top to bottom so NVIDIA has its work cut out for itself, filling up its stack to compete with ATI at all price points. To achieve this, NVIDIA built a scalable architecture that uses GPU clusters so you can drop clusters (four on the GTX 480) to reach a performance and price point. It will be interesting to see how NVIDIA fills out its DirectX 11 portfolio. All things considered, NVIDIA stepped up to the plate (albeit rather late) and delivered gaming performance with visual quality. While the cards do not hit stores until the week of April 12, nVidia has assured us of an ample supply of cards available on launch.


Pros:

    * Performance
    * Overclocking
    * DX 11 performance
    * 3D Vision and Surround supported
    * Direct Compute
    * 32x CSAA
    * Power consumption
    * Cooling solution
    * Productivity increase with CUDA apps
    * Ray tracing
    * PhysX
    * Competitive price point


Cons:

    * 3D Vision Surround needs two video cards
    * Hot running
    * Fan noise at full speed


----------



## just a noob (Mar 28, 2010)

I thought you were taking a break?


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 28, 2010)

just a noob said:


> I thought you were taking a break?



I was, now i'm back! 

I'm refreshed and ready for anything..


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 28, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> GTX 480 receives OCC-Gold award for the best Single GPU
> 
> _Price is not listen under cons because this card is in fact underpriced if you consider all the extra features._
> 
> ...



And? The 5870 received OCC gold award as well...

Also, dont be double posting this stuff. If your gonna post it in here, dont go making a thread on it as well.


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 28, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> And? The 5870 received OCC gold award as well...
> 
> Also, dont be double posting this stuff. If your gonna post it in here, dont go making a thread on it as well.



Yea. But HD 5870 lost 44 out of 48 tests versus a "DRIVERLESS" NOT optimized-for-any-games-yet-filled-with-probably-a-ton-of-fps-problems-due-to-no-drivers GTX 480. 

Drivers can improve 5-45% fps in a sigle-adressed game. 

Here are some driver notes from Nvidia proving my statement:

Patch 	197.13 for the GTX 2xx series

          o Up to 13% performance increase in Crysis: Warhead with a single 
          o Up to 30% performance increase in Crysis: Warhead with SLI 
          o Up to 13% performance increase in H.A.W.X with single GPU
          o Up to 15% performance increase in H.A.W.X with SLI technology
          o Up to 30% performance increase in Left 4 Dead with single GPU
          o Up to 28% performance increase in Left 4 Dead with SLI technology

Now, i've seen patched with higher fps increase than those. Yet, ATi has already patched those (old games i know but..) you should get my point already.
*
Take a benched GTX 480 in a released game with 5% over 5870 and add 13-30% more (check the performance increase in Left 4 dead with a single GPU)*


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 28, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> Yea. But HD 5870 lost 44 out of 48 tests versus a "DRIVERLESS" NOT optimized-for-any-games-yet-filled-with-probably-a-ton-of-fps-problems-due-to-no-drivers GTX 480.
> 
> Drivers can improve 5-45% fps in a sigle-adressed game.
> 
> ...


The key words in those drivers are "up to". Real world performance has never been more than a percentage point or two with drivers, excepting SLI optimizations.


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 28, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> The key words in those drivers are "up to". Real world performance has never been more than a percentage point or two with drivers, excepting SLI optimizations.



Wrong. I've noticed in almost every patch a significant fps increased from 5-25 in non-sli and up to 25fps++ in sli. FPS increase with sli is not a huge surprise. But i'll say 5-15 fps increase with a decent patch and 20+ with a good one.

If 480 is 5% over 5870 in a game, then 10 fps can suddenly become 15% and 20 can become 25%.

You should already know this. I'm surprised that you reject this, especially considering the fact that this is true. I, myself wouldn't bother posting this if it wasn't. And i have TWO gtx 275 so i know what i'm talking about.

Personal experience varies from written numbers. My personal experience is much closer to what's written compared to the numbers you're suggesting.


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 28, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> Wrong. I've noticed in almost every patch a significant fps increased from 5-25 in non-sli and up to 25fps++ in sli. FPS increase with sli is not a huge surprise. But i'll say 5-15 fps increase with a decent patch and 20+ with a good one.
> 
> If 480 is 5% over 5870 in a game, then 10 fps can suddenly become 15% and 20 can become 25%.
> 
> ...


Just like this was true, right?
http://www.computerforum.com/172500...ease-performance-50-via-voltage-tweaking.html

I have run SLI setups in the past, i have setup SLI setups, and i have done benchmarks between driver versions. In fact, switching from 186.18 to 196.34 and both vantage, 3dm06, and 3dm05 scores went down.


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 28, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Just like this was true, right?
> http://www.computerforum.com/172500...ease-performance-50-via-voltage-tweaking.html



I wrote that it was not official and i wrote that you should take it with a grain of salt. Case closed.

Now, i see you're dodging a lot. Which makes sense.. You know i'm right. I maxed BC2 with 1080p 4xAA with only 55-60's fps. After patch i had 75'ish..

Keep to gaming fps and screw 3dventage and all that shit. Don't dodge


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 28, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> I wrote that it was not official and i wrote that you should take it with a grain of salt. Case closed.
> 
> Now, i see you're dodging a lot. Which makes sense.. You know i'm right. I maxed BC2 with 1080p 4xAA with only 55-60's fps. After patch i had 75'ish..





Ryeong said:


> *is really amazing! By Tweaking the voltages they achived 50% performance increase, without touching the clocks!*
> 
> *In other words. If GTX 480 is supposedly 5-15% faster than HD 5870, this will result in an 55-65% performance over 5870.. Also, becouse the clocks are untouched we can still overclock. Let's say that we overclock 5-10%, then we are up to a total of 60-75% increase over 5870.
> 
> ...


I dont see much "Take it with a grain of salt". As i said before, drivers rarely have real world performance benefits with singlecard, and i will use the same type of argument you used earlier, "Show your sources". Not to mention, nvidia has had plenty of time this round in order to produce drivers for the cards, especially considering the technology isnt too far off from how the GTX2XX cores are based.

Edit: Nobody is "dodging", you simply are showing an nvidia fanboy attitude about a card that has already shown it is not "revolutionary" in performance.


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 28, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> I dont see much "Take it with a grain of salt". As i said before, drivers rarely have real world performance benefits, and i will use the same type of argument you used earlier, "Show your sources".



I wrote it some replies later in the thread.

Also, i've just linked my sourced. Up to 28% is still "up-to". from 1-28%.. That's evidence enough. where are yours?

Like drivers can give a huge improvement, they can also cause problems. Nothing new there..

Edit: you're clearly a ATi fanboy. Your lack of anything shows that, and your "assumptions".. If you feel directly insultet, then recheck your "edit"


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 28, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> I wrote it some replies later in the thread.
> 
> Also, i've just linked my sourced. Up to 28% is still "up-to". from 1-28%.. That's evidence enough. where are yours?
> 
> ...



I'm now "clearly an ATI fanboy"? I'd love to see how you are going to prove that, especially considering i dont even run any ati products at the moment(well, barring the integrated graphics in my server and the Wii in the family room). You are the one here who is trying to distort facts with your opinions, and i'm sure 99% of the regular members here could tell you i hold absolutely no brand loyalties.


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 28, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> I'm now "clearly an ATI fanboy"? I'd love to see how you are going to prove that, especially considering i dont even run any ati products at the moment(well, barring the integrated graphics in my server and the Wii in the family room). You are the one here who is trying to distort facts with your opinions, and i'm sure 99% of the regular members here could tell you i hold absolutely no brand loyalties.



You who is "supposedly" the moderator of this site should know how easy it is to just edit some random hardware in your sign. 

I've posted sources for every statement i've had. you have not.. You're the moderator and have loyality whatever you do because of your authorithy. They are afraid of opposing your arguments.. Nothing new there either, common issue with all sorts of forums.


----------



## just a noob (Mar 28, 2010)

Is it even worth arguing with you? I'm pretty sure you're just trolling right now, not only is it more expensive to get a 480 than a 5870, it is more expensive to run, and puts off more heat, the 470 looks decent, the 480, not so much
edit: if you find his posts in the post your pc setup, it clearly shows a 790i board with a 9800gtx, and in another post 9800gtx sli when he bought another card...


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 28, 2010)

just a noob said:


> Is it even worth arguing with you? I'm pretty sure you're just trolling right now, not only is it more expensive to get a 480 than a 5870, it is more expensive to run, and puts off more heat, the 470 looks decent, the 480, not so much


_
"I've posted sources for every statement i've had. you have not.. You're the moderator and have loyality whatever you do because of your authorithy. They are afraid of opposing your arguments.. Nothing new there either, common issue with all sorts of forums. "_ - This counts towards you..

Edit: Everyone can edit and fake their harware. nothing new there..

I'm right over and over again.. C'mon show your sources i see none. i have anything ready and i'm waiting.. this dodging is so tiresome.


----------



## just a noob (Mar 28, 2010)

My sources:
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2010/03/27/nvidia-geforce-gtx-480-1-5gb-review/5
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_480_Fermi/
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/03/26/nvidia_fermi_gtx_470_480_sli_review/7
http://news.softpedia.com/news/AMD-NVIDIA-Promotes-PhysX-Games-Through-Bribery-136949.shtml
edit: and here's proof of my system:


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 28, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> You who is "supposedly" the moderator of this site should know how easy it is to just edit some random hardware in your sign.
> 
> I've posted sources for every statement i've had. you have not.. You're the moderator and have loyality whatever you do because of your authorithy. They are afraid of opposing your arguments.. Nothing new there either, common issue with all sorts of forums.



Actually i am only one of many moderators: http://www.computerforum.com/showgroups.php

And also, im sure you had a nice chance to read our rules, especially right around #3
http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html

Not to mention, i have plenty of pictures to backup my system:
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/DSCN2664.jpg

And actually, i just took these photos(psu is blacked out as it is a prerelease unit not for public eyes. Picture quality is somewhat poor as i cannot find my camera atm and had to use my palm pre which isnt the greatest in low light conditions) And if you look hard enough, you can see the voltmod i did on my card with a 1k variable resistor(trimmer).
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/CIMG0072.jpg
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/CIMG0075-1.jpg

Edit:
Also, as just a noob stated i used to run 9800gtx+GTS250 SLI until i sold it:
http://www.computerforum.com/165547-fs-gts250.html

And if you wonder what the OSB that my rig is on is for, its the top of my simbox:
http://s282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/Cheaposimpit/
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/DSCN2865.jpg
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/DSCN2866.jpg
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/DSCN2870.jpg


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 28, 2010)

just a noob said:


> My sources:
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2010/03/27/nvidia-geforce-gtx-480-1-5gb-review/5
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_480_Fermi/
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/03/26/nvidia_fermi_gtx_470_480_sli_review/7
> ...



Yea. 480 still wins in 90% of all their tests. by a 5-100% (100% over 5870 in heaven). That's ok, i can't disprove those. Thank you for being the only one so far to prove anything. 

Now, i still keep my this statement about drivers:

Patch 197.13 for the GTX 2xx series

o Up to 13% performance increase in Crysis: Warhead with a single
o Up to 30% performance increase in Crysis: Warhead with SLI
o Up to 13% performance increase in H.A.W.X with single GPU
o Up to 15% performance increase in H.A.W.X with SLI technology
o Up to 30% performance increase in Left 4 Dead with single GPU
o Up to 28% performance increase in Left 4 Dead with SLI technology

Now, i've seen patched with higher fps increase than those. Yet, ATi has already patched those (old games i know but..) you should get my point already.

Source: Nvidia.com - drivers



bomberboysk said:


> Actually i am only one of many moderators: http://www.computerforum.com/showgroups.php
> 
> And also, im sure you had a nice chance to read our rules, especially right around #3
> http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html
> ...



Rule no,3: _Rude, offensive or threatening comments as well as posting of adult material will not be tolerated. Use of bad language is not allowed, some words are censored and will appear as ****. Just because **** appears instead of the banned word, that does not make it alright, you will still receive an infraction/possible ban. If you insult any of the moderator or administrator team, your account will be instantly banned. _

And dear kind sir, by calling me a fanboy you weren't just rude, but offensive. And i knew you would reply with something like that. That's why i edited my post to be something similar to yours to justify it.


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 28, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> And dear kind sir, by calling me a fanboy you weren't just rude, but offensive. And i knew you would reply with something like that. That's why i edited my post to be something similar to yours to justify it.



I would in fact, love to see where i called you a fanboy. I admit i did say you were showing a fanboy attitude, however nobody has called you a fanboy in this thread.


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 28, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> I would in fact, love to see where i called you a fanboy. I admit i did say you were showing a fanboy attitude, however nobody has called you a fanboy in this thread.



"you're showing a fanboy attitude" that's an indirect insult. Still offensive, you know that. 

It's like saying "you show a stupid attitude" to a innocent person. that's offensive for the person. not you, but for the person.. 

Now, stupid and fanboy is not the same. Yet, i found that offensive because it is. You judge me personally.. why? (please dont dodge this..)
*
EDIT: I just noticed that you and Just a noob is privately messaging eachother*


----------



## just a noob (Mar 28, 2010)

Because you're a fanboy, you apparently ignore Ati all together, and other people's opinions are irrelevant


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 28, 2010)

just a noob said:


> Because you're a fanboy, you apparently ignore Ati all together, and other people's opinions are irrelevant



*I just noticed that you and bomberboysk is privately messaging eachother* Everything makes sense now.

other people's opinions are irrelevant - Objectivity. that's all i care for..

apparently bomberboysk was viewing this thread and went to another thread (Computer Equipment For Sale, and now - My Updated Build).. he's dodging. Please bomberboysk, i'm going to ask nicely. Just answer me why you indirecly insultet med so that i "maybe" can leave this thread some day.

Now, bomberboysk you're reading a pm from just a noob again.. You two are cooping this.


----------



## just a noob (Mar 28, 2010)

He's tired of arguing with you, and has decided to stay out of this thread...


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 28, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> *I just noticed that you and bomberboysk is privately messaging eachother* Everything makes sense now.
> 
> other people's opinions are irrelevant - Objectivity. that's all i care for..
> 
> ...


Yeah, and the current discussion we were having was based upon GPU waterblocks.


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 28, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah, and the current discussion we were having was based upon GPU waterblocks.



Alright.. Fine, i'll forget that this ever happened. That just noob ignored the forum rules.

Just noob directly insulted me. But, its okay.. i'll leave this behind.



just a noob said:


> Because you're a fanboy (..)



I'll respect the rules.. Hope others does that as well.


----------



## mx344 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> Alright.. Fine, i'll forget that this ever happened. That just noob ignored the forum rules.
> 
> *Just noob directly insulted me. *But, its okay.. i'll leave this behind.
> 
> ...




O wow dude, suck it up, don't be such a puss. if being called a "fanboy" insults you, you got some issues bud.

This thread has gotten so far off track because of you wanting to prove that the 480 is the shit, and everything sucks compared to it...

Yes, we know that it produces better FPS in games than the 5870, but the other members are posting that it is not a very good buy, considering price point, heat, and the effeciency of the thing.

Its getting annoying man, i thought the 480 would dominate over the 5870 to tell you the truth. But no, it beats it barely, and doesn't do so very effeciently i might add. The 5870 has been out for 6 months! remember that, ati's prob gonna come out with another beast pretty soon, prob some time in the fall.

And by reading this whole thread, i can conclude, yah your an nvidia fanboy, ok, you are what you are, you defending the 480's greatness w/ every single post that someone disagree's with you. I also remember you saying you want to work for nvidia in the future ok, so come on bro...

And i LOL'd at bomb's having not "real" hardware, haha i cant remember when i didnt see that he had that rig in his sig., plz, your brand new to the forum, just chill a little before going and challenging ppl...

ok, im done.


----------



## Ryeong (Mar 28, 2010)

mx344 said:


> O wow dude, suck it up, don't be such a puss. if being called a "fanboy" insults you, you got some issues bud.
> 
> This thread has gotten so far off track because of you wanting to prove that the 480 is the shit, and everything sucks compared to it...
> 
> ...


*
"And i LOL'd at bomb's having not "real" hardware, haha i cant remember when i didnt see that he had that rig in his sig."* - Proves what i said about his authority, because it can be faked.
*
"Its getting annoying man, i thought the 480 would dominate over the 5870 to tell you the truth. But no, it beats it barely, and doesn't do so very effeciently i might add."* - Drivers, the superclocked version.. oc with water-cooling. All this is relevant, but not taken into consideration.
*
"O wow dude, suck it up, don't be such a puss. if being called a "fanboy" insults you, you got some issues bud."
* - I dont really care much about that. But, it's still an insult and goes against the forum rule no,3.

*"And by reading this whole thread, i can conclude, yah your an nvidia fanboy, ok, you are what you are, you defending the 480's greatness w/ every single post that someone disagree's with you. I also remember you saying you want to work for nvidia in the future ok, so come on bro..."* - I doubt a dark-colored person would like to be refereed to as "the black person" .. get my point?

 i have owned ATi hardware in the past. Like i said earlier.. I could buy one 5970, i could buy two.. but i can also buy 2-3 480's .. And because price is no problem, and because my fps will never be a problem either with 2 or 3, 480's then all i can see is that 480 feutures more impressive content compared to 5870 or 5970.


----------



## Gabe63 (Mar 29, 2010)

mx344 said:


> The 5870 has been out for 6 months! remember that, ati's prob gonna come out with another beast pretty soon, prob some time in the fall.



You know the more I think about this nvidia also gave AMD another $100 to play with. 
5870 $400
480  $500
I would have been happy if the 480 was the same performance but with the nvidia offerings like phyx, cuda, 3d. Cut the heat, fan noise, and cost to $400 and I would like it more. I looked up the 470 to see if it would run cooler but it runs at 93c loaded.

At least they got back into the game. When I bought my 5870's there was no reason to consider nvidia IMHO, now there is. I bet this makes AMD respond which is great. 

However, the 295 was about $500.


----------

